
Ask HN: What are ways to build vocabulary? - bryk
I want to improve my effective business English speaking skills. What are the fastest ways to improve and build vocabulary?
======
mrjohndoe
I dont have the perfect vocabulary myself, but here are some things that
worked for me.

1\. Learn things by heart!!!

This could be a short story, like half a page. Learn it word to word and set a
time limit to tell it to someone. Stick to that time limit. Make it so that
you can tell it realistically, using intonation. This sounds like a childish
thing for some, but really helps with fluency and use new words.

2\. Read more, journals newspapers, online articles

As you read, try to balance enjoying and constantly looking up the dictionary.
I mean, you dont need to know every word, and you cant actually. And that is
ok.

3\. Use flashcards, I use Anki: both web and mobile versions. really helps me
remember things I learned.

4\. Talk to yourself!!

This is not for everyone, but I mostly improved my speaking by talking to
myself constantly, and I still do that.

5\. Listen to more formal speeches more often.

You could try ted talks, or university lectures on the subject to improve your
vocabulary.

The idea is to mix different strategies and find the ones that work best for
you.

Good luck!!!

------
a3n
Speaking and vocabulary are related but different.

Vocabulary: read and write a lot, and not just in "business." Memorization,
via lists or spaced repetition (anki or 3x5 cards) is helpful, but just like
programming you need to use your skill to improve your skill. Have a
dictionary and blank cards at hand while you read and write.

Speaking: speak. :-)

Read and speak to a mirror. Get into contexts where you have to listen and
speak to people.

------
misiti3780
I have a method I have been using that works really well:

I read everything on the kindle, and use kindle highlights when I find a
sentence with a word I dont know. Then, after Im done with the book, I
download the highlights and create cards in Anki with the word in context and
review every day.

I have expanded my vocabulary significantly using this method.

------
z3
Read, read and just read.

------
psyklic
I use a popup dictionary app that shows the definition when I long press. It
stores my lookup history, which I periodically copy and quiz myself on. (I use
and recommend "Look Up - A Pop Up Dictionary" on Android.)

------
achempion
Hi, I have exactly the same problem.

I kind of know English and can communicate but I want to become more fluent. I
even built a startup myself to help me reach fluency :) You can check the
vocab10k.com.

------
yashvanth
All you need to do is read a lot but most importantly you must have the
curiosity to look up the new words that you come across so that you can
understand and use it!

------
wprapido
Reading, and some more reading.

